#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 美國長島神秘動物屍體

## wingwolf

在百度的未確定生物吧可以找到很多關於怪獸（奇幻生物）的東西  :Very Happy:  
來自： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=462098169


中國日報網環球在線消息：美國紐約長島蒙托克地區的海灘日前出現了一頭神秘動物的屍體，它怪異的外形引發了一場網絡大猜想：這究竟是蟄伏海底的千年海怪還是一只被拔了毛的死狗？ 

　　據英國《每日電訊報》8月1日報道，從照片上看，這頭被稱爲“蒙托克怪獸”的不明生物渾身沒有毛發，一身皮厚實而光滑，嘴的形狀看起來像鳥喙，牙齒非常尖銳。本周，這張照片出現在當地的八卦網站Gawker.com上，並迅速爲美國有線電視新聞網和福克斯網站轉載。 
　　26歲的詹娜·休伊特據說是這張照片的拍攝者。她說，7月12日，她和朋友在海灘上漫步，打算找個地方坐下來休息，然後就看到一群人正圍著什麽看，於是他們也走上前去。“我們完全驚呆了，太令人驚奇了。”她說，她完全看不出這是什麽生物。 

　　最初，很多網民懷疑這張照片經過了人爲加工，但陸續有不少目擊者站出來證明確有其事。在海灘飯店當侍者的米漢說，他也看到了這個動物的屍體，當時有人給動物管理部門打了電話，但在工作人員趕來之前，有一個身份不明的老漢推著車把這個屍體運走了。 

　　美國各大網絡社區和博客上關於“蒙托克怪獸”的討論非常熱鬧。有人說這是剝了皮的浣熊，有人說這是去掉殼的海龜，還有人認爲這是美軍恐怖的生化試驗造成的“異形”。目前，獲得支持最多的猜想是“死狗論”，看上去像鳥嘴的那部分可能是它的鼻腔。(康娟）



像死狗嗎？……

----------


## 阿翔

抽DNA看看是不是狗不就行了嗎=.="
希望不會是可憐的小狗狗被人類殘殺…吧…
不過翔真的覺得他不會像狗…
因為狗的下半身不可能這麼胖啦，
就算是泡水泡得發漲了也不可能只漲下半身吧…

----------


## wingwolf

這個“怪物”已經被鑒定出來了——


後經證實“蒙陶克海怪”是一只浣熊 

　　理查德指出，回顧多年來曾出現的“神秘海怪屍體”，2008年紐約蒙陶克海灘上發現的這具屍體最爲怪異，引起了人們的濃厚興趣。有人稱這只是一個惡作劇而已，其他人認爲這可能僅是某種已知物種，還有一些人認爲它可能是一頭豬的屍體，更有甚者誇張地猜測這可能是“生物戰”殘留的畸形物種。 

　　然而最終的結論顯示這只是一只浣熊，英國古生物學家達倫-奈什(Darren Naish)仔細檢測了該動物屍體的照片，推斷稱它只是一只浣熊。他說：“‘蒙陶克海怪’由於肢體部分腐爛從而呈現出奇特的外觀，由於鼻子的軟骨組織最早腐爛，所呈現的‘喙狀結構’其實只是腐爛的鼻子，這也就是我們實際看到的前颌骨，我們對比牙齒和身體比例，推斷它非常匹配於浣熊。這只浣熊失去了前尖牙和門齒，但是屍體的前肢暴露了它的真實身份。”理查德稱，很可能今年5月份發現的另一具海怪屍體也是浣熊，或是其他已知物種。綜合以上的“神秘海怪”，多數是由於屍體高度腐爛，使人們無法辨識便聯想成其它的神秘未知物種。


===============================================

我很想知道……那只浣熊的皮呢？
希望是正常腐化掉的~~~~~

----------


## 奇奇

補充一下:
當時記者訪問路人:這是甚麼生物?
其中有個老太太回答:我看倒像那死鬼老公

我覺得那是最妙的答案啦XD

----------


## 阿翔

就算如此，我還是覺得不太像耶，
難道說，浣熊的頭上會有一個「鳥咀」嗎…？
那個屍體怎麼看也像有個鳥咀…
而且如果真的是浣熊，那麼皮大概是被人類拿走了，
這樣說來也還是有必要調查一下是誰幹的，
說不定可以抓到那些殘忍沒血性的皮草商商人呢。

----------


## 狼佐

那類似鳥喙的地方是頭骨鼻子尖端的一部份
上面那張照片有放一張浣熊頭骨的圖，比對一下前颌骨就可看出是一模一樣的
只是嘴巴尖端的皮肉腐爛直接露出骨頭
而臉的肉還未腐爛消失這樣，而且斷了大門牙
看上去才有些像鳥喙

----------


## 嵐霖

不知道是什麼的奇怪生物..
希望不是狗就好...
是的話..那就太殘忍了!!
話說..他似乎在比...中指??

----------


## 那岐

沒想到還有公布答案，這個新聞實在是太有趣了XD

像鳥緣是因為骨頭不完整吧，似乎是皮草傷的傑作
剝皮之後棄置屍體，不然不太可能腐爛後只有皮完全不見。

不管是什麼生物，都替他默哀。

----------


## wingwolf

不知道大家有沒有注意到浣熊右前肢上的“環”
看起來像是剩下毛皮
既然那裏的毛皮沒有腐爛
那麽也就是說……
這可憐的孩子是皮草受害者……
那圈毛皮也很像剝皮後剩下的部分（切口還很整齊）

當時的新聞好像就到此爲止了
真希望那些人還能再多報道一下
能夠把幕後的黑心商人揪出來就好了……

----------


## B.K狼貓

夠神秘的～

不過那因該是浣熊吧

不管是什麼東西......

還是希望他好好活著ˊˋ

----------


## dh52339237

阿!!這個!!
我之前在新聞中有看見，
所以我去查了一下，
好像說這是浣熊，
真把我嚇了一大跳呢!!(我還以為是狗)

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

(吐)@#$%^&*~
 抱歉抱歉!我只要看到「那個」就會想吐
總之
希望不要再出現類似的動物屍體了
看起來很........

----------

